# About Real Media again !! (rmvb, rm)



## CuteSniper22 (Dec 31, 2005)

hi, I have problem with RMVB file. I download a drama form Bitcomet and there are almost 20 RMVB file inside torrent. After i download all, there are 2 or 3 RMVB file cannot play!!

I had already install real alternative 1.46 and I play this RMVB with my media player classic and show " RealMedia Error" . Even i use my "Real One Player" and "window media player" still cannot play this file yet !! Why this happened?

So, I decide download Video Fixer 3.23 to fix my RMVB and i click the "Fix" button and it say " .......is not RMVB file " 
I can't fix it !! How now ??


Help me please !!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.moviecodec.com/topics/118p1.html


----------

